# Bad payer



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Good morning Guys

I need your help!

I have a customer or supplier on here who as an outstanding debt from June last year, we have sent many bills statements and phone calls 

He said he sent a cheque a fortnight ago but still we have not received, i did think that strange as he alway pays on paypal


Any suggestions guys!!!!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Small claims court


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, we get the same far too often (no one on here)

You wouldn't believe how many cheques royal mail loose when most other things get delivered with no problems 

If you don't mind answering this question how much is the debt? We've gone through the legal system a few times now, anything under a few hundred quid is not really worth going through them for ime.

Hand it to a debt collector would be my advice but even then some of them are useless and not worth bothering with but at least you don't get the stress of it all.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Are they local, if so, tell them to cancel the current cheque (a 2 minute job with the bank  ) and that you will pop round to collect a new one.

Failing that, PayPal or bank transfers are so easily done with the internet these days, but it does sound like they are avoiding sending you the money.

I assume you are not supplying them currently?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If you have exhausted everything else then small claims court unless it is a Ltd company - pointless exercise in that case unless it is a large amount, over £100 say. Time to act now this has gone on far too long, you do not need customers like that.


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree as above, but before starting small claims court, send them a letter by recorded delivery which states its a "Letter Before Action"

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/wales...n_e/step_one_write_a_letter_before_action.htm

A court always wants to see that you have behaved in a reasonable manner....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You say they are on here?

Just name and shame 'em.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

worst case sell the debt to a debt collection agency , they will give you something like less than half price , so better than nowt , then send the nastys round after what they can get


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

neilos said:


> You say they are on here?
> 
> Just name and shame 'em.


Yes.

If it were my business, then in this position I would make it very clear to them that they have now had a more than reasonable period to make payment.

Following that, I would make it clear to them that unless this debt is repaid in cash and in your hand within the next 7 days then you will feel obliged to publically state the facts on here, as a warning to others who may be considering doing business with them.

The facts are that this person(s) has owned you £xxx since June last year - a period of 8 months - despite repeated requests for payment.

People can then draw their own conclusions.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If and I stress If (as I don't owe people money) I owed you money from June last year , the chances of me paying it now would be somewhere between slim and anorexic

Small claims would probably be your best line


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

If it's over £750 then serve a Stat Demand. Doesn't matter if it's a limited company, sole trader or partnership you just use different forms.

Won't cost you anything as opposed to court action and you'll soon find out if they intend to pay or not. I can do all the forms for you foc and ensure proper service if necessary.

Threats and physical violence will work 99.9% of the time but I can't advocate that course of action of course.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I can relate to this as it has happened to me ! (unfortunately, looks as if it may be happening again !) but only from December last year, so as not as late as yours !
You can send a final demand letter, which you may have done but you can legally charge late payment fees / charges, say this on you final demand that late payment fees + others charges will be accrued, and quote this,
Late Payment of Commercial Debts (Interest) Act 1998.
You can look this up on legislation.gov.uk

Debt collection agencies will charge a nominal fee, (Not nearly as much as 50%, as someone said !) but this can also be recovered.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

neilos said:


> You say they are on here?
> 
> Just name and shame 'em.


Totally agree!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dont really think its an issue for DW Rachel, but from June you have been more than patient.
Money-claim.gov I think will deal with it for you for a small fee.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Envy Car Care said:


> Dont really think its an issue for DW Rachel, but from June you have been more than patient.
> Money-claim.gov I think will deal with it for you for a small fee.


The admin team agree with you Tim!

DW is not the place for a supplier to start a campaign against another supplier for not paying a bill whether intentional or not.

To the OP please follow the advice of some on here with regards to letters and court action if you feel its required. :thumb:

We do not wish to have a witch hunt started with regards to who it may be.

Topic Closed.

DWC


----------

